# My last rescue had pups



## squatting dog (Jun 16, 2021)

Poor girl. thought she was too old to have pups. Surprise... 2 made it (boy and girl) and 1 didn't survive (boy).   So far.


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2021)

Well, that’s a surprise for everyone.  She looks very content.

How old do you think she is?


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> Well, that’s a surprise for everyone.  She looks very content.
> 
> How old do you think she is?


Hard to say. She was dumped in the woods behind our place so we don't know her history, but, the vet placed her at somewhere around 10-11.
I'm watching her close because she's still pretty large in the belly and having a little trouble breathing correctly. Fingers crossed and vet on speed dial.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2021)

Bless that doggie and pups. As always, SD bless *you* for caring for these animals!


----------

